# Friday Night Electric Club Race 4-22-11



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Alright, Time for another Electric Only Club Race. It will be this Friday, April 22 and start @ 7:30pm. Hope to have another great crowd. BTW, 2wd is a lot of fun here! Great to see that class trying to come back. I really missed that class!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be there 4w buggy and SC!


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Me and my son will try to be there if I can get my new charger/power supply delivered by then.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Did you get your ESC's Julio?


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

I got the "spare" ones I bought from AMain. I made sure they were the 3-hole cases. The ones I got in combo with the motors were indeed 4-holes and arrived Yesterday to Tekin.

I installed them with some Kyosho Zeal absorption gel tape this afternoon and set with Hotwire. Ready for action! However, I sold the Hyperion chargers in hope to get my new charger, but it will not be available until the 25th. 
I just charged all our packs before the chargers ship out tomorrow so we can be there Friday.

Will you be there?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Smiley, what time have y'all been getting done? Going to see if I can juggle things so I can make it.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Around 10:30-11pm. Not too late.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know if I'm gonna make it or not Julio........thinking about it though.

If I'm there, I've got two open ports on my charger that can charge your batteries.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Smiley said:


> Around 10:30-11pm. Not too late.


Cool. Not sure I can make it, but going to try.


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

I will be there. 4x4 SC, 1/8 Buggy. 1/8 Truggy anyone???? I have a new Losi 8ight T 2.0 that I would love to race...


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

hey guys, if we get enough, can we race 2wd short course?? that is all my broke arse has....


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

insaneracin2003 said:


> hey guys, if we get enough, can we race 2wd short course?? that is all my broke arse has....


You guys should run 2wd drive! It's a pretty cool class and seems to be the more popular class at a more national level. I might be interested in that class my self. Kind of a more up to date 2wd truck class inmo.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Tha skinny said:


> You guys should run 2wd drive! It's a pretty cool class and seems to be the more popular class at a more national level. I might be interested in that class my self. Kind of a more up to date 2wd truck class inmo.


 I'd take a T4 or xxxt over a 2wheel SC any day the SC trucks are heavy and clumsy campaired to the 1/10 2wheel trucks. Imo


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> I'd take a T4 or xxxt over a 2wheel SC any day the SC trucks are heavy and clumsy campaired to the 1/10 2wheel trucks. Imo


+1 - I would love to get a stadium truck. Unfortunately there's no class to run and don't want to waste money and have it collecting dust in my garage.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I may make this for some SC


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Jorge and I hvae been running our 2wd SC off and on. It's a fun class, they don't handle as well as a ST, but that's half the fun. You just have to get yours to handle less like carp than the other guy's.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am talking short course 2wd...with stock tires.... i am not as fancy as all you guys....i still have my stadium truck, trying to get it going. i still dont have tires for it...not really planning on spending much moneyon this just yet...i am looking into the ne wlosi 22 or a b4.1...
Tha Skinny...beleive me, I know all about these 1/10th elec. I have raced them since the early 90's.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Really looking forward to this friday.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i wouldnt count out stadium truck guys, every other class has made a comeback and stadium are also fun! i have one and you can run them with 2w SC, if nothing else bring em out ya never know!


----------



## Callandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Not in the club but I run electric cars, so looking forward to coming out if I can and check on the action.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

There is no Club. Thats just what our weekly races are called. Come on out!

We are also doing a SC "King Of The Hill" Race before the mains start. $5 per person, Last truck running, Or first truck to lap everyone. If you get lapped, Your out. If you flip, Your out. You get the Idea. Like to keep it to a 2S Battery limit as well. This way nobody has a huge advantage in runtime. Should be a blast!


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Pretty much... Everyone throw your cash in a bucket on smileys table and he'll collect when the race over is over. Lol just kidding that does sound like fun!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Tha skinny said:


> Pretty much... Everyone throw your cash in a bucket on smileys table and he'll collect when the race over is over. Lol just kidding that does sound like fun!


 Take smiley out on the first lap problem solved. It is king of the hill is it not? lol


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Take smiley out on the first lap problem solved. It is king of the hill is it not? lol


Agreed. And to increase the chances of knocking him out he will need to start at the back. That way everyone gets a chance to roll him .


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys... if I were to get a 1/10, what would you recommend... 2wd/4wd buggy? (No SC for me... I'd pick a ST instead)


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

LowBoost said:


> Guys... if I were to get a 1/10, what would you recommend... 2wd/4wd buggy? (No SC for me... I'd pick a ST instead)


2wd Buggy or 4wd..which ever you prefer.

A 4x4 SC will clean the clock of a ST...just saying...


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

*Friday night races*

new here, where are the Friday night races going to be held?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> 2wd Buggy or 4wd..which ever you prefer.
> 
> A 4x4 SC will clean the clock of a ST...just saying...


​Agreed because a 4wheel SC is nothing more than a light 1/8th with a truck body.


eflore said:


> new here, where are the Friday night races going to be held?


 mikes in porter


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Julio, why don't you want a SC?

1/10 2wd and 4wd is fun, but you limit where you can realistically race....


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

*AE B4.1 KIT*

Just got a Associated b4.1 ft kit 2wd which im still assembling. and bought a mamba max pro w/ 4600kv motor. im thinking this might be to much for this buggy. any suggestions from anyone would be appreciated....


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

In all honesty.. They are cool to watch (SC)... but I am simply not attracted to them as to buy one and drive it. I thought that I would get some interest once I saw yours.. but I have no interest.

As for options... I just don't want to deal with Nitro anymore...(I would have gotten a nitro buggy as well) so it is out of the "equation". 
Only option then is 1/10th... if I can run it at any other track other than M&M and Mikes.

If not.. I'll just stick to 1/8 eBuggy


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

eflore said:


> Just got a Associated b4.1 ft kit 2wd which im still assembling. and bought a mamba max pro w/ 4600kv motor. im thinking this might be to much for this buggy. any suggestions from anyone would be appreciated....


thats alot of motor! you need to be around the 3300kv area (13.5,10.5). keep in mind that the MMP has boost so you dont need alot of motor, i think a 13.5 with boost is more than enough.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

LowBoost said:


> In all honesty.. They are cool to watch (SC)... but I am simply not attracted to them as to buy one and drive it. I thought that I would get some interest once I saw yours.. but I have no interest.
> 
> As for options... I just don't want to deal with Nitro anymore...(I would have gotten a nitro buggy as well) so it is out of the "equation".
> Only option then is 1/10th... if I can run it at any other track other than M&M and Mikes.
> ...


you can run SC at all of the tracks but nothing else as of right now. MM and Mikes are the only tracks that i have a 10th scale program right now. and we are going to start a tenth summer series soon!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

M&M
Mike's
Clay Pit (Austin)

That's about it.........at least within a 3-4 hour radius of Houston


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Would it be possible to run (not race) 1/10 at Katy's RC, or would it be strictly 1/8?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

oh yeah i forgot about them. i briefly talked to Mark a couple weeks ago and says he will run anything but the track is not necessarily going to be designed for tenth scale. i dont think it will be a problem, tenth scale runs fine at Mikes and its not designed for tenth either!


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Tyler at W Hobbies (in Spring) and they are building a couple of Losi 1/8 scale e-Truggies for Friday night. By my count that makes 5 1/8 scale e-Truggies!! Anyone else bringing a 1/8 scale e-Truggy??


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

if guys show up with 2wd st, they should run with 2wd buggy, not 2wd sc. Lap times should be very similar, 2wd sc is going to give up a couple seconds a lap. still trying to get things worked out, but if i make it i think i will have someone with me who has st.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

eflore said:


> Just got a Associated b4.1 ft kit 2wd which im still assembling. and bought a mamba max pro w/ 4600kv motor. im thinking this might be to much for this buggy. any suggestions from anyone would be appreciated....


 I run a 8.5 in my B4 and at times i wish it was a little faster (just a little) your 4600 should be good i had the 4600 in my old xxxt and i thought it was a good match.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> M&M
> Mike's
> Clay Pit (Austin)
> 
> That's about it.........at least within a 3-4 hour radius of Houston


You forgot mikes in Dallas i can only think of two tracks that don't run 1/10 the river and Extreme. I believe our economy is gonna bring 1/10 back in a big way.


----------



## CorsoJr (Apr 17, 2009)

How much is it per class to enter? I am thinking about going if I can get my electric converion done on my buggy..


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> You forgot mikes in Dallas i can only think of two tracks that don't run 1/10 the river and Extreme. I believe our economy is gonna bring 1/10 back in a big way.


I don't know how much the economy plays into it, but RC is cyclical. You know this Phil. The hobby changes like fashion. What's hot today won't be 10 years from now, it moves in 'fads'.


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

CorsoJr said:


> How much is it per class to enter? I am thinking about going if I can get my electric converion done on my buggy..


$15 for first class then $10 for each additional class.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Being away from this place for 2 weeks reminded me how lucky we are to have this place to race at. I cant wait to see some running this weekend. As for the onroad worlds that i attended i just had alot of bad luck, and i didnt have any special tires to race with.LOL. I learned alot thats for shure!

But anyways see everyone this weekend.


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

J MAN YOU ARE THE HOMETOWN HERO... THE TEXAS CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input on the b4.1, how often does mikes have 2wd 1/10 buggy races?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> M&M
> Mike's
> Clay Pit (Austin)
> 
> That's about it.........at least within a 3-4 hour radius of Houston


Bellmead. Steve has been running up there some, says it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Would you guys mind if we ran some nitro on Fridays? I am hearing from of the people around they wish they could run there buggies Friday night as to where most have families ad a fedayeen just seems to work better sometimes. I know some are planning on being there and would like to stick around if the could race!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Skinny, I am a nitro guy, you know that....... But even I enjoy a night of nice quiet racing!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

skinny has rep power of one! sad2sm


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I will be there with my 1/8 buggy and 1/10 2wd buggy! I might run the King of the Hill race? Not sure if I want to take Smiley's money?


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

What does it cost to practice at mike's? I'm gonna be in the area next week and might stop by to mess around. I see all these races going on out there and I still haven't been out there once to check it out.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

5 dolla!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Earl made a Funny! Hehehe


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

got the honey-dooos done...might make it tonight


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Joor, my Dad and I will be there around 4...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

My folks decided they're coming in tomorrow morning, so I'll be doing stuff around here this evening. Hopefully see y'all at the next one. Smiley, I think Earl meant he was just going to beat you up AFTER you won the race and take your money that way ha ha ha.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I cant make it wish I could..i do hope you guys have a good race..


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Next one Phil. Man, I hvae new software loaded on my speedos that I want to try out too! I'm going to set things up so that I can make at least one a month, at least until the swim schedule changes again.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

AWESOME racing tonight! 2w buggy was intense Joor,Smiley and Cristian in that order. CT and smiley battled it out for a good 4 minutes head to tail! Smiley won SC i had second sewed up and then dumped with 20 seconds left.......


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> AWESOME racing tonight! 2w buggy was intense Joor,Smiley and Cristian in that order. CT and smiley battled it out for a good 4 minutes head to tail! Smiley won SC i had second sewed up and then dumped with 20 seconds left.......


Marcus.........................................Hmmmmm... That's all


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Who is CT?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Tha skinny said:


> Marcus.........................................Hmmmmm... That's all


thats how i roll! i had a bad electrical evening, i knew it was going to happen

Phil CT is Cristian Tabush


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

*sc races at mikes*

do ya have a class for 2wd sc and 4wd sc or do ya combine the two?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Lots of fun last night!

Thanks for giving us a place to play!

There was no catching Smiley in SC, and there was no catching Earl in E-Buggy, so me and Willy duked it out for 2nd/2rd in both SC and E-Buggy. In the end, lap traffic took me out in both races and had to settle for 3rd.

I know you paid them to do that Willy......well played old man.......well played


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

eflore said:


> do ya have a class for 2wd sc and 4wd sc or do ya combine the two?


Last night they combined them together, as my Dad was running 1 of the other 2 2WD SC trucks out there. He still finished 6th in a field of 11 though, with a little bit less of the General Lee he may have had a shot at Chris Jones's Durango with only 3 shocks (if Chris would have had 4 shocks, it would have been a totally different story, that truck is dialed). For whatever reason, the other SC truck was put into the heat with our 2WD buggies and that was a mess.

The race was a blast. Smiley and I driving a couple of inches away from each other was a ton of fun until I had that traction roll on the last lap. Only suggestion is to get a Novice class going out there with all the beginners running together, no matter what type of car. Our field had 7 buggies, with guys that knew what they were doing and then 4 or 5 guys that were total newbies that could have had their own battle in a Novice class instead of having to struggle to get out of the way of the fast guys in the main. One of those guys cost Earl's chance to start the main. This could have totally been avoided.

Also, if you bring your kids out, please supervise them. There was a lot of close calls Yesterday and it would really suck if an accident was to happen. An RC track with 10lb vehicles flying 30 ft in the air is no place for a 4-6 year old to be unsupervised. Please understand the severity of a possible injury. It could kill someone that young. I almost hit one of them going over the triple with my 10th scale buggy. If it had not been for the extra throttle I gave it, to literally jump over the kid, he would have had a 4 lb object hitting him on the forehead at 30mph. It was that close.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes their will be a novice class next time, for shure!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Jeremy there needs to be a old folks class also


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Lots of fun last night!
> 
> Thanks for giving us a place to play!
> 
> ...


Best 5 bucks I have spent!


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

CristianTabush said:


> Last night they combined them together, as my Dad was running 1 of the other 2 2WD SC trucks out there. He still finished 6th in a field of 11 though, with a little bit less of the General Lee he may have had a shot at Chris Jones's Durango with only 3 shocks (if Chris would have had 4 shocks, it would have been a totally different story, that truck is dialed). For whatever reason, the other SC truck was put into the heat with our 2WD buggies and that was a mess.
> 
> The race was a blast. Smiley and I driving a couple of inches away from each other was a ton of fun until I had that traction roll on the last lap. Only suggestion is to get a Novice class going out there with all the beginners running together, no matter what type of car. Our field had 7 buggies, with guys that knew what they were doing and then 4 or 5 guys that were total newbies that could have had their own battle in a Novice class instead of having to struggle to get out of the way of the fast guys in the main. One of those guys cost Earl's chance to start the main. This could have totally been avoided.
> 
> Also, if you bring your kids out, please supervise them. There was a lot of close calls Yesterday and it would really suck if an accident was to happen. An RC track with 10lb vehicles flying 30 ft in the air is no place for a 4-6 year old to be unsupervised. Please understand the severity of a possible injury. It could kill someone that young. I almost hit one of them going over the triple with my 10th scale buggy. If it had not been for the extra throttle I gave it, to literally jump over the kid, he would have had a 4 lb object hitting him on the forehead at 30mph. It was that close.


thanks for the reply. I'm just getting back into rc after 10 years. good to hear of having a novice class. looking forward to racing on friday nights.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that came out. My Sc was perfect all night. My 22 was as well untill the main. Saturday I found out why it felt loose in the main. Had a blown out rear shock and positive rear camber :frown:. Ran it again saturday evening, Got down to 24.3 . Problem fixed. Ready for Joor next time, Hehe.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it out to race, I had 'other offers' for my Friday night


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Smiley, is the next one May 13?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

it shouldnt be chris MM next race is on the 14th.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I know, but if you look in the schedule thread, it shows as May 13. Round 2 of RCP Texas is in Corpus the weekend of May 7, and a lot of the guys that raced this weekend will be in Corpus. May be the reason for the schedule change, that's why I'm checking.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im not really sure, i know that J was going to try and alternate weekends with me so everyone could make both tracks.


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

*friday night races at mikes*

does anyone know when the next friday night electric race will be at mikes?


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anybody know if the 2wd 1/10 buggy has picked up? The last time I was there for a Friday Night All Electric Race only two showed up and I ended up going home early.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Roger, Last Saturday we had 10. The friday before that, We had 7. So, Yes it is growing. More and more 22's are showing up.


----------



## Cyric (Apr 12, 2011)

if they start a novice class that would be great since I am looking to start racing in the near future but I have no experience. I was at Mikes last Saturday but only watched a few heats and cant wait to get my buggies up and running.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Is anyone interested in 1/10 2wd Stadium Truck? I have two of them and they are a blast to race.


----------

